# Como probar potencia de salida en un amplificador



## julianps2

Hola a todos, alguien sabe como probar la potencia de salida real en un amplificador con un multimetro digital tengo los conocimientos basicos en electronica pero no se comprobar este y cual es la diferencia entre P.M.P.O y R.M.S? se que R.M.S es la potencia real pero P.M.P.O me confunde

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## tarca

Hola pueden poner algun link. Este tema es muy delicado el cliente se lo lleva y vuelve con al amplificador quemado y uno no sabe si son los repuestos que uso o el cliente es un nabo y no conecto algo mal y hay que reparalo devuelta gratis.


----------



## Cacho

julianps2 dijo:
			
		

> ...como probar la potencia de salida real en un amplificador con un multimetro digital...



P=V*I y V=I*R => P=V*V/R=V²/R
Conectás el amplificador, le inyectás una señal y medís (con el parlante enchufado) el valor de alterna que tenés en los bornes. Aplicás esa fórmula y tenés la potencia. No es lo más exacto, pero con sólo un tester es lo que se puede hacer. Igual el valor no está demasiado lejos de lo que es.



			
				julianps2 dijo:
			
		

> ...cual es la diferencia entre P.M.P.O y R.M.S? se que R.M.S es la potencia real pero P.M.P.O me confunde...



En alterna, las crestas de la onda llegan a un valor máximo (¡qué novedad!), pero se considera como "Valor Eficaz" o "Root Mean Square (R.M.S.)" al 70% de ese valor. En realidad, hay una raíz de 2 dividiendo, que da 0,707... Eso sería el 70,7%.
Un tester mide el valor eficaz de la alterna, así que para el cálculo de potencia, usás el valor del tester y tenés la potencia RMS (o Eficaz). En caso de querer calcular la PMPO, simplemente hacés la cuenta para saber cuánto es el valor de pico de la onda: Vp*0,7=Vrms<=>Vrms/0,7=Vp.
Después de eso, cada fabricante le agrega ceros a sus potencias PMPO y las calcula como calculan los pescadores el tamaño de sus pescados...



			
				tarca dijo:
			
		

> Hola pueden poner algun link. Este tema es muy delicado el cliente se lo lleva y vuelve con al amplificador quemado y uno no sabe si son los repuestos que uso o el cliente es un nabo y no conecto algo mal y hay que reparalo devuelta gratis.


Eso no tiene nada que ver con la potencia RMS o PMPO.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira esto, es la forma de conseguir los parámetros del amplificador.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mediciones-amplificador-pre-amplificador-audio-12193/

Ahora que si una reparación no da buen resultado habría que hacer una labor investigativa sobre como el "sujeto" emplea el amplificador, parlantes, impedancias de carga, volumen, si confunde la salida de parlantes con una entrada de 220VCA, si le conecta a la salida una heladera, Etc.
Por ejemplo un parlante cuya bobina raspa contra el núcleo magnético es excelente para quemar un amplificador.
Tampoco te vendría mal leerte el post sobre transistores falsificados

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/


----------



## tarca

Gracias a todos por responder, se trata de un amplificador transistorizado discreto de 200W.

1-Primero como hago para probarlo al maximo de potencia si que se me caiga a pedazos la casa por las vibraciones, ni me rompa los oidos.
2-Luego cual es la temperatura maxima que deben tener los transistores a maxima potencia.
3-Como puedo saber que el amplificador esta tirando la maxima potencia y no le estoy exigiendo mas (porque de ser asi le estaria exigiendo mas a los transistores) y no se queme. La distorion no me quita el sueño solo quiero que no vuelva quemado.
4- Conocen algun metodo para probar los parlantes a parte de que no esten abierto o en corto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tarca dijo:
			
		

> Gracias a todos por responder, se trata de un amplificador transistorizado discreto de 200W.
> 
> 1-Primero como hago para probarlo al maximo de potencia si que se me caiga a pedazos la casa por las vibraciones, ni me rompa los oidos.
> 2-Luego cual es la temperatura maxima que deben tener los transistores a maxima potencia.
> 3-Como puedo saber que el amplificador esta tirando la maxima potencia y no le estoy exigiendo mas (porque de ser asi le estaria exigiendo mas a los transistores) y no se queme. La distorion no me quita el sueño solo quiero que no vuelva quemado.
> 4- Conocen algun metodo para probar los parlantes a parte de que no esten abierto o en corto?



1- La unica forma de probar un amplificador sin que se te caiga la casa por el ruido es usar una carga ficticia de la misma impedancia del parlante. Esto es, poner una resistencia que pueda disipar la potencia entregada por el amplificador (probablemente tengas que refrigerarla), y en tu caso sería como de 200 watts mínimo. Es mas, siempre deberías probar así los amplificador por que los parlantes no te van a durar mucho si les sacudís los 200 watts. Si el amplificador es para cargas de 8 ohms, ese será el valor de la resistencia que tenes que colocar a la salida.

2- La temperatura maxima de los transistores de salida depende de una parva de cosas, entre ellas:
El tipo de señal aplicada a la entrada (las senoidales exigen al amplificador al máximo, las musicales lo exigen mucho menos).
La amplitud de la señal aplicada a la entrada: eso te dá la potencia de salida del amplificador. Entonces a mayor señal de entrada, mayor potencia de salida y mas calor en los transistores.
La resistencia térmica disipador-ambiente del disipador de los transistores (suerte para vos si la encontrás por alguna parte).
Estabilidad de las tensiones de alimentación.
etc, etc, etc...
Lo mejor es buscar que trabajen lo mas fríos posible, pero no es descabellado encontrar transistores de salida que operen a 80 o 90 grados centígrados en alta potencia.

3- La unica forma de saber eso es analizando la señal de salida con osciloscopio. De todas formas, la máxima potencia de salida se entrega al límite del recorte. En funcionamiento normal, la potencia de salida a pleno volumen de un amplificador debería andar entre 8 a 16 veces menos que la potencia máxima disponible. Esto es, si un amplificador tiene 200 watts maximos de salida, la potencia maxima de uso *PARA QUE NO RECORTE* con señales musicales debería ser entre 12.5 y 25 watts. Claro que los transistores disipan eso mismo o bastante mas, dependiendo del diseño, polarización y otras yerbas.

4- Para probar los parlantes hay varios métodos, pero todo depende de que quieras "probar" del parlante. Las mediciones quemado/no-quemado andan bien para el 80% de las fallas normales de los parlantes. Para cosas mas sofisticadas te hace falta equipamiento adicional, léase: generador de senoides, osciloscopio, amplificador de mediana potencia, testers con buena respuesta en frecuencia (normalmente solo llegan a los 400 Hz, por lo que son medio inútiles para señales de audio) o milivoltímetro de audio, etc.

IMPORTANTE:
Un punto clave para evitar que palmen los transistores de salida es respetar la impedancia de carga recomendada por el diseñador al igual que las tensiones de alimentación del amplificador. Si en amplificador falla muy seguido, las causas pueden ser varias, desde la "brutalidad" del usuario a parlantes defectuosos. Lo que mata a los transistores de potencia no es tanto la potencia promedio de salida, sino la potencia de pico de salida. Y esta potencia puede irse a las nubes si las características del parlante son tales que la inductancia del mismo provoca serios desfasajes entre la tensión y la corriente de salida. En estos casos se puede exceder sin problema la SOA de los transistores y terminás con un bonito conjunto de cadáveres de tres patas. Si a eso le sumás algunos diseños "no-muy-santos", el cambio de transistores por reemplazos no muy adecuados y la aparición creciente de transistores falsos, te resulta una combinación mortal para un amplificador.

Saludos!


----------



## centro58

para calcular la potencia maxima nominal primero al amplificador le inyecto una señal de 60Hz senoidal subo el volumen al punto maximo sin llegar a saturar la salida y mido el voltage alterno y aplico la formula v*v/r  en donde v es el valor de voltage medido y r la resistencia del parlante asi mides la potencia para saber cual es la corriente que circula en una cierta resistencia es v/r   la potencia dada por la formula es RMS ya que los probadores miden RMS en una corriente alterma


----------



## djleo

Una buena que apredi yo, es hacer "la prueba de distorsion" pero con el woofer fuera del cajon.
El sonido es mucho menor ya que no tiene la resonancia del mismo.


----------



## Niqqoo

para medirlo solo necesitas un ociloscopio y te da en valores reales lo q*UE* tira la potencia !!!


----------



## matijuarez

pregunta para cacho!si cambio la frecuencia voy a ver cambios en cuanto a voltaje?si es asi a que frecuencia se mide para ver la potencia R.M.S?


----------



## Fogonazo

matijuarez dijo:


> pregunta para cacho!si cambio la frecuencia voy a ver cambios en cuanto a voltaje?si es asi a que frecuencia se mide para ver la potencia R.M.S?



Si cambias la frecuencia a la que se mide *NO* debe haber diferencia en la tensión de salida mas allá de 0,1 a 1db.
Si la hubiera, ese amplificador *NO* tendría una respuesta plana respecto a la frecuencia.
Esto dentro del margen (Mínimo) de 20 Hz a 20KHz.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mediciones-amplificadores-pre-amplificadores-audio-12193/


----------



## rojjo

yo probaría inyectando una frecuencia de 60Hz que es la frecuencia en la que estoy seguro que un multímetro puede calcular bien los voltajes y corrientes RMS, posteriormente colocaría el multímetro en modo corriente y finalmente con el valor RMS determinaría los demás valores requeridos.

nota: solo funcionaría si la amplificación es lineal o plana para xhz -> yhz como comenta fogonazo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Cacho dijo:


> P=V*I y V=I*R => P=V*V/R=V²/R
> Conectás el amplificador, le inyectás una señal y medís (con el parlante enchufado) el valor de alterna que tenés en los bornes. Aplicás esa fórmula y tenés la potencia. No es lo más exacto, pero con sólo un tester es lo que se puede hacer. Igual el valor no está demasiado lejos de lo que es.



Disculpa amigo, estaba intentando medir la potencia de mi amplificador pero no entiendo bien tu formula.

dice que P=V*I y que V=I*R 

V= I*R 
V= 2.188A x 4.3Ω
V= 9.4084

P= V*I
P= 9.4084 x 2.188A
P= 20.58W

Pero la otra formula dice que P=V²/R

P= V²/R
P= (23.49v)² / 4.3Ω
P= 551.7801v / 4.3Ω
P= 128.32W

Me podrias decir cual de las 2 es la que esta bien???

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Los datos que saque en el amplificador, los saque poniendo en la entrada de señal una señal de 60Hz y despues subie el volumen al máximo con el parlante de 4.3Ω conectado y con las puntas del multimetro en la salida del amplificador saque:
I= 2.188A
Vca=23.49v


----------



## Cacho

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> dice que P=V*I y que V=I*R...



La primera es la fórmula de potencia de siempre, la segunda es la Ley de Ohm. Ambas son correctas y si se reemplaza una en la otra tenemos P=V*I=V²/R=I²*R.
Esa igualdad triple de ahí arriba es correcta también.

Asumiendo que tus lecturas de tensión y corriente sean correctas (pueden no serlo, pero asumo que lo son), si la tensión medida en los bornes del parlante es de 23,49V y la corriente es de 2,188A, la potencia que tenés ahí es de 51,4W. Punto, no le des más vueltas.

Las otras fórmulas te sirven para calcular la potencia con una sola variable medida (pero siempre conociendo la impedancia del parlante a esa frecuencia, claro).
En este caso, como P=51,4W y V=23,49V, reemplazando en P=V²/R queda:
51,4W=(23,49V)²/R <=> R=10,735021 ohms.

Si lo ves por el lado de la corriente, como P=I²*R, te queda que:
51,4W=(2,188A)²*R <=> R=10,736642 ohms.

Los resultados son (muy) consistentes, con una variación mínima (mucho menos que el 1%). El problema de tu cálculo es que asumiste que el parlante tiene una impedancia constante. A los 60Hz que usaste para la prueba debés estar bastante cerca de la frecuencia de resonancia o muy abajo en lo que llega a reporducir, donde vuelve a subir su impedancia.

Ahora te propongo que pongas a prueba esto último que calculé: Buscá una resistencia de potencia (con una de 10W estamos bien) de un valor relativamente bajo, algo como 22-33ohms.
A esa pongámosle R1, sabemos que su valor es fijo y no varía (o casi no varía) con la frecuencia. La ponés en serie con el parlante (que será R2) y repetís esta misma prueba que hiciste, pero medí la tensión que cae en la resistencia y la que cae en el parlante.
Sabés que V=V1+V2=I*R1+I*R2, como están en serie I es la misma en ambos casos, lo que quiere decir que podés calcular el valor de R2 (y si querés calcular I, también podés, pero V1 es a R1 como V2 es a R2).

Te apuesto a que la impedancia del parlante te da alrededor de 10-11 ohms 

Saludos


Edit: Medí más o menos rápido, sobre todo si usás una resistencia de menos de 10W, porque la podés cocinar. A la de 10W ya se le van a notar los grados cuando midas, y podés quemarla también.
Insisto, medí medio rápido. La otra es que uses una resistencia de valor mucho más grande, pero se te va a complicar la medición.
Si tenés una de 22r/20W ya no la quemás en esta prueba ni queriendo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK en cuanto pueda compro la resistencia, pero otra duda, si el parlante sale con impedancia de entre 10Ω y 11Ω, cambiarian los resultados de "V" y de "I" y por lo tanto cambia el resultado en Wrms no??? entonces esto que me dices que haga es para obtener el resultado mas exacto???

SALUDOS!!!



PD: Tambien funcionaria poner ya de una vez una resistencia de 4ohm como si fuera la bocina y hacer las mediciones necesarias???


----------



## Cacho

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> OK en cuanto pueda compro la resistencia, pero otra duda, si el parlante sale con impedancia de entre 10Ω y 11Ω, cambiarian los resultados de "V" y de "I" y por lo tanto cambia el resultado en Wrms no??? entonces esto que me dices que haga es para obtener el resultado mas exacto???


No, no cambia nada. Vos mediste todo así y esa es la potencia. Lo que te propongo que hagas es simplemente para comprobar que la impedancia de tu parlante es esa a esa frecuencia.
*No cambia nada*.

Si no conseguís o no querés gastar plata en una resistencia de potencia tan alta, podés usar una de menos, basta con no poner el amplificador demasiado fuerte (yo estaba intentanto que no cambiara ninguna otra variable en tu esquema, pero da igual si me creés que es así). Lo ponés bastante bajito con una resistencia de valor conocido y (digamos) 3 a 5W y medís nomás. La relación será la misma, pero las potencias que van a intervenir serán menores.


Mastodonte Man dijo:


> PD: Tambien funcionaria poner ya de una vez una resistencia de 4ohm como si fuera la bocina y hacer las mediciones necesarias???


Sí, serviría sin problemas. El tema es que te va a dar más potencia que la que te entregó sobre el parlante y vas a necesitar ya no una "resistencia" a secas, sino una carga fantasma (yo estuve probando hoy un ampli de casi 1000W sobre una de esas bobinada, al rojo).

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ok amigo cacho! Gracias por tus respuestas y por ayudarme a saber la potencia de mi ampli.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Cacho

De nada.

Ah, por cierto y por si no quedó claro, mientras no cambies el parlante o lo que uses de carga, la potencia no cambia.
Si usás una carga fantasma de 4 ohms, entonces sí van a cambiar los valores de V e I, pero mientras tanto, no. Tu ampli es de 51,4W en 10 ohms y no se puede afirmar nada más con certeza.

Slaudos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ok ahora mismo me pondre a investigar sobre la carga fantasma y vere si la armo para sacar potencias mas exactas .

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola denuevo, investigue un poco y no se si esto me funcionaria como carga fantasma:

Poner 4 resistencias de 1 ohm / 25W en serie, esto me haria una resistencia de 4 ohm / 100W, la cual usaria para medir la potencia del amplificador, esto estaria bien???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Cacho

Sí, eso puede servirte sin problemas (hasta los 100W, y en lo posible no lo lleves mucho más allá de unos 80W, como para que tenga algo de resto).

Cuidado con la temperatura, que se van a calentar de lo lindo.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ok en cuanto pueda me armare la carga fantasma de 4 y 8 ohm para medir la potencia con cada carga y despues te cuento como me fue.

SALUDOS!!!


----------

